
Show HN: Fantasy Sports for Stocks - stockpools
http://www.stockpools.com
======
Vraxx
The idea looks fun to mess around with and I imagine the price is right for
playing, it doesn't get much better than free + prizes. This could also be fun
in letting out some tendencies to want to play the stock market without
actually putting anything on the line.

Just as a separate note, your video and motto sound very reminiscent of
gambling or lottery advertisements. I don't necessarily mean to call this a
problem, but the juxtaposition of "playing" the stock markets with the same
sales pitch as the lottery tickled my funny bone. If you intended that then
A+!

~~~
stockpools
Thanks a lot for the feedback! We'll take it to note.

------
slaxman
Fantasy Noob here. How does it work? Also how are you able to give prizes when
registration is free?

~~~
stockpools
We mimic the concept of traditional fantasy sports; you assemble a roster of
players (although in our case, they are stocks) and compete that portfolio
against the performance of others'. If your overall roster performance is
higher than the competition, you win cash prizes. We're able to pay out
because of our profitable advertising model. Some of the companies listed use
our site to gain exposure for their stock, in an organic, exploratory way.

